# [SOLVED] Microphone input not working



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a Windows 7 laptop and a 3.5mm jack headset. The laptop comes with a built in mic, like many laptops, but its terrible. awful background noise, horrible quality. so i use my Cyberr acoustics headset. But as of late, its decided to just stop working. It's almost as if There is no headset in at all.

The pink jack goes in the mic input and the green goes in the headphone input, and u can still hear out of the headphones, but the mic isnt working. its not a problem with the headse, because i have 2 of the same headsets and they both do the same. they used to work, now they dont... there must be a problem with the laptop?

Does anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Microphone input not working*

Go into Device Manager and uninstall ALL audio devices.

Reboot the system - see if the audio works properly.


----------



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Microphone input not working*



jcgriff2 said:


> Go into Device Manager and uninstall ALL audio devices.
> 
> Reboot the system - see if the audio works properly.


Uninstall these? 










I just want to be sure, this seems a bit drastic..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Microphone input not working*

Yes... then reboot.

Windows will reinstall the drivers.

Be sure to check Realtek Control Panel as well - that MIC is on.


----------



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Microphone input not working*

\ok i uninstalled them, and rebooted. They reinstalled.

It works for a few seconds, then quits. Every time i plug it in, it will not continue to work. Only for a few seconds.

idk


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Microphone input not working*

Have you tried it in another system?


----------



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Microphone input not working*



jcgriff2 said:


> Have you tried it in another system?


Yes. They work on my windows XP system. :banghead:


----------



## mjones1 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Microphone input not working*

Test another microphone, if you have one. Rule out that mic (just because of works on an XP machine, doesn't necessarily mean it still isn't the problem.

If a completely different microphone does the same thing, consider it a hardware/jack problem (poorly soldered, disconnected, failed, however you want to put it).

Also, to be thorough, this wouldn't happen to be a USB mic, would it? That would be a whole new ball of yarn.


----------



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Microphone input not working*



mjones1 said:


> Test another microphone, if you have one. Rule out that mic (just because of works on an XP machine, doesn't necessarily mean it still isn't the problem.
> 
> If a completely different microphone does the same thing, consider it a hardware/jack problem (poorly soldered, disconnected, failed, however you want to put it).
> 
> Also, to be thorough, this wouldn't happen to be a USB mic, would it? That would be a whole new ball of yarn.


Its a pink/green jack mic. It does not work on my Windows 7 laptop, but DOES work on my Windows XP desktop. Also, my USB mic does work. On both my laptop/desktop. So Im assuming it has something to do with recording volume setting on the laptop? But i dont remember changing anything, and it did used to work.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Microphone input not working*

I see you have a Web Cam, which probably has a Mic on it, as well as the onboard Mic of the computer. Go to *Control Panel/Sound/Recording *tab, here make your USB mic the Default device for recording.


----------

